# need review on savage 93R17hmr. accu-trigger



## AR15MAN (Oct 3, 2010)

I think i am going to buy the Savage 17HMR model 93R17F, BLACK SYNTHEIC STOCK WITH ACCU-TRIGGER. On sale at Fleet and Farm in Fargo for 219.00. Does any one have this model and can give me a review on the gun ? How accurtae etc. They make some different models with thumb hole stocks, bull barrels etc, but not sure if they will shoot any better than this 219.00 model. thanks. marty


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

I have the identical rifle, in the sporter barrel. Plenty accurate, but I do have some minor issues getting the rounds to feed reliably.


----------



## AR15MAN (Oct 3, 2010)

hangfan.. thanks for the info on the 17hmr. can u share with us what kind of groups your getting at 100,200,300 yards with yout savage ? thanks. marty


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I have the heavy barrel lamimated version and can tell you it will easily shoot less than an inch at 100 yds with ammo it likes, but I will also tell you I don't remotely have the patience to shoot groups at 200 or 300 yards with it. I was slow to jump on the bandwagon, preferring the 22WMR over the 17HMR...until I saw it consistently kill prairie dogs out to about 160 yards. I bought mine as soon as we got home  But everything I own that might be used at 200 yards or farther has a replaceable primer :wink:

Nice to see you here, Hagfan! I hope you're home enjoying the holidays with your family!!! :beer:


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks, Csquared! Appreciate it. Spending time these days in Hawaii, which is a far cry from Iraq. But these nuts over here are WAYYYYYY too liberal for my blood. I cannot WAIT to get back stateside ( I know, I know, Hawaii is supposedly a state) and shoot again.

I got pretty average groups with my 93R17 at 100 yards, ie., 1-1.5" groups. Never really experimented or grouped it at 200 yds. Too windy around my home range to get good groups at that range.


----------

